# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task of the Month for June 2008

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experiences dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limitted access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Watch TV, tell us what's on


Advanced Task - Follow a rabbit down its hole



* The task specifies that you have to follow a rabbit, which means you have to first find a rabbit, then get it to go down it's hole, then you go after it.

----------


## kingofclutch

Hmm, I think I can do the basic task fairly easy, but the advanced will be a challenge. :smiley:

----------


## Bethany

Cool! Can't wait to try the TV one. I'm glad we don't have to climb into it to qualify... although I will try that as well.

Definitely don't think I can do the advanced. I was lucky to get the basic for this month.  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

You can climb in if you'd like.  I didn't want to make that mandatory because it seemed too advanced for a basic task.  All of you that wanted to though, I expect to see you jumping in, I know that I will be  ::teeth:: 

I'm really curious to see what some of you come up with down the rabbit hole.

----------


## Bethany

Well, I dreamed of tvs but I wasn't lucid... nor do I remember what was on... lol... the power of suggestion.  :smiley: 

I dreamed I broke my old small black and white tv and I was disappointed until I realised I had three other LCD tvs. So I started arranging the tvs on the walls of my bedroom. It was cool to be able to watch tv from anywhere in the room. I showed off the reception quality to my dad so I know we were watching something.

Anyway, not a success but just interesting that the topic would come up in my dreams.  :tongue2:

----------


## Luminous

Righty, then!  ::D:  To my dream:

I was lucid, wandering around on the campus of a college. I was bored, so I asked myself if I had any lucid tasks. Then I remembered the TV one. I found a door and used it to teleport to a room with a TV. Some DCs were already there, they seemed happy to see me. The TV was a huge plasma wide screen. I summoned a remote control and switched it on, anxious to see what would appear on it. The first thing I saw was some sort of food, that looked like burned onion rings. It appeared to be a commercial (there was typical commercial music, sorta classic I think), so I used the remote control to change the channel. Now, I was watching a car race with regular cars, on a grassy field. It looked very... unorganised, with cars driving here and there. I changed the channel again. Now there was some silly show with "who can kick whose ass", an ambulance driver appeared to be sparring this firefighter at the side of a street. There was some kicking and pushing, and as it was going on, the other DCs started betting on who was going to win. The firefighter won when the ambulance driver fell over first. Now, a cop was sparring the firefighter. The DCs were betting that the cop would win. I woke up before it was over.  :Sad:

----------


## Bethany

Cool dream!  ::D: 

Love the "who can kick whose arse" lol

----------


## Luminous

Thanks!  ::D: 

Hah! I finished the task of the month first!  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

Congrats, you get to keep your wingies!  :smiley:

----------


## Ivi942

this sounds interesting! I'll try it out tonight.

----------


## Super Duck

I'll give 'em a go tonight

----------


## goldentheponygirl

I became lucid and was indoors.  There were no rabiits around but I saw a guinie pig and changed it into a rabbit.  It was white and very tiny and had huge eyes and huge ears.  I followed it and the hole it went into was a small hole ina wall.  I had to squeeze through and it was a closet on the other side.  I followed it under a bed and some other tight spaces.  I thought it would be easier if I was smaller and I shrank some.  I saw the catapiller from Alice in Wonderland and he offered me a puff from his hookah.  I felt light headed.  He asked me to give a peice of the mushroom.  I handed him a peice and I took a peice also.  The peice I took didn't do anything but the peice he took made him grow big and he was mad.  

I ended up in the house again normal sized and saw a tv.  MTV was on and a music video was playing.  I didn't recognize the song or the band.

----------


## ninja9578

Wow, you literally went to Alice's Wonderland.  ::D:   Yay!  That's what I was hoping to read for that task.

----------


## Fenghuang

Those 2 sound well hard! :Boggle:  i just know it will be a normal rabbit for me, the hole will be small like a normal rabbits and changing the size of things is the thing i find hardest to do :Confused: 

P.s. Respect to Lumi'! ::goodjob2::

----------


## Clairity

I had a lucid dream this morning and was able to complete the basic task.

Unfortunately, I didn't wake up right away when the lucid ended and then I had a false awakening where I _thought_ I was writing down the details of my dream. I then woke up with a start when I realized I hadn't and lost most of the minor details but below is what I do recall. For those not interested in the "how" I became lucid but in the dream itself.. simply skip to the section in *dark red*.

I got up at 3:30 am and went to my livingroom couch. I said my protection mantra while putting in my earplugs and decided to try something different while waiting for the "shift".

I decided to mentally sing the chorus from the song 'inchworm" from Hans Christian Anderson but with my own slant on the lyrics (for those who've never heard it: http://www.artistdirect.com/nad/wind...294657,00.html )

The real chorus is:

Inchworm, inchworm
Measuring the marigolds
Seems to me you'd stop and see
How beautiful they are.

My chorus was:

Dream Guide, Dream Guide
Teaching me to lucid dream
Seems to me that you would see
How desirable they are.

I kept repeating this chorus over and over in my head and when I felt sufficiently tired, I rolled on my side, felt the "shift" and then took one long slow inhale through my mouth and found myself lucid.

*I was in a furnished room that I didn't recognize but I see that a big screen tv against one wall is on. The tv must be high definition as the picture is brilliantly clear and vibrant in its colors. The picture on the screen is of sailing boats skimming gracefully across the water.*



*I watched for a minute or more and then walked into another room only to find another tv. Only this tv was showing video from a family vacation which I "sensed" to be me and my family only it wasn't me nor my family (if that makes any sense).*

*Unforutunately, the rest of the dream was lost to my memory.*

----------


## Bethany

Cool! Some of you find this so easy! I'm so jealous.  :tongue2: 

I tried to WILD last night many times but failed. I did have some HI and some funny thoughts though. 

At one stage I was thinking about the rabbit in the hole one and thinking I would get awfully claustrophobic if I got stuck half way in. Then I wondered if that wicked witch that was with me would pull me out. Then I thought, of course she won't, she's evil.

I was still awake while I was thinking that, lol. (And I had just watched "The Chronicles of Narnia" earlier that night... hence the wicked witch.)

I had never seen that movie before or The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe. Nor have I seen Alice in Wonderland... I'll have to google it to get my imagination going.

Sorry for rambling...  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

> I had a lucid dream this morning and was able to complete the basic task.



 ::D:  Yay for Clairity.





> I had never seen that movie before or The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe. Nor have I seen Alice in Wonderland... I'll have to google it to get my imagination going.
> 
> Sorry for rambling...



Aww, don't worry, you don't have to find magic mushrooms or anything, just go down a hole that a rabbit did.  :smiley:

----------


## Cn

I'm going to try the TV one tonight. I would try the rabbit one but what are the odds of finding a rabbit? I've had very good luck going lucid this week!

----------


## Fenghuang

I had the rabbit one because i think it was on my mind when i didn't think i would be able 2 do it. 
It happened very early in REM i just saw a plain old white bunny rabbit and it was next to it's hole which was at an angle not directly on the floor like bugs bunny's, i was already small i guess because i wasn't thinking about my size, so i just followed it down with a jump and i fell into the normal rabbit hole with the rabbits bum dissappearing of into the tunnel ahead of me and i thought this is boring and the floor gave way underneath me and i fell again... I have memory from this point of very colourful surroundings and i think sombrero style patterns  but i can't remember it clearly cause i probably didn't get up for another 3-4 hrs after that. I really need more practice on waking myself up after completing a task because i have a habbit of just dreaming on.
Anyways i'm not happy with my dream and am going to have another go this week ::cactus:: 

P.s. C.S.Lewis books rule!!!

----------


## owl

I'm actually kind of surprised I managed the basic task last night (this morning, technically). It had been over a week since my last LD, and my recall hasn't been that good. I'm also still a novice, and since all of my LDs are DILD, they always come as a pleasant surprise  :smiley:   I've also been having tons of FAs the last couple of nights, and haven't remembered to RC, despite some obvious signs (most notably, a talking otter - I told it I couldn't talk because I had to get to sleep  :Sad: ). 

Anyway, here's the section of last night's LD related to the basic task!


There's also the thought in the back of my mind that I have a task to complete, so I return to the ground. There's an LCD tv sitting in the middle of the room. It looks like it's already on, since there's that empty-channel static/snow on, but I want to see more, so I hit the power button again, and there's an image of the guy from Third Rock from the Sun (I just looked it up, French Stewart - I only watched this show once, and it's been canceled for a long time, so who knows why he's on the tv) - he has longer, spiked up white hair, and a light purple shirt. The image is of him from the waist up. It pans back, and he's talking to someone, using a lot of hand motions. I didn't get a good look of the other person, just that it was a man, also with white hair. Although they are talking to each other, they are speaking gibberish - a lot of w and b sounds. I decide that I want to try and write down what I'm seeing, though I know I won't have the piece of paper when I wake up. I think that somehow it will help me remember. I turn to my left, hoping to see a pen and paper, but there is a table with two pudgy fingers. No hand, and no blood to suggest the fingers are severed, but just two fingers. I look away, and now I have a piece of lined paper and a blue crayon. I put the paper down on the table, and start writing "30 Rock." In my dream mind, I keep confusing "Third Rock from the Sun" and "30 Rock". They both have 3s and Rocks I guess, and I never saw either more than once or twice. I look further down the page and where I wrote "30 Rock at the top," there's now just a blue line, kind of like my writing was crossed out, but no sign of the words, or any erase marks. Every time I write something, this happens. The words won't stick on this paper. Still, it's amusing how it works to me. I know that I should focus on the tv, but I really wanted to try writing. I then wake up (another FA ><), apparently because I finished the task - same thing happened with the last TOTM.  :Sad:

----------


## Naiya

I did the basic task.  :boogie:  Here's the whole dream:

*Night of 6/1*

*GARGUYLES! SLYKICKS!* *June Basic TOTM*
I left my body to find myself trapped in my room. I checked the door, and found that I wouldn't be able to go through it. There were, however, two extra windows at the top of my room. I floated up to peer through them. Eyes peered back at me. The belonged to three gargoyles sitting on the window sills. One of them looked kind of like a barn owl, and the other two looked more or less like regular gargoyles. Even though they were made of stone, they were all breathing and moving just enough that it was obvious they were alive. 

_Some people have the worst taste._

I knew this trick. The things are programmed to attack me if I go through the window and fly away. If I were to go back into my room, they'd leave me be again. I didn't feel like taking on all three of those things at the same time. They all gave me the creeps and it was very distracting.

Instead I decided to check DV on my dream computer. First I went into the chatroom. The usual people were there. I asked them for their advice on my situation. They all said, "You should stay where you are; you should listen to [Scott]." Like a bunch of good little brainwashed boys and girls. Ew. I checked out the task of the month and remembered the TV task.

I turned on the TV, and it was Dr. Phil. Dr. Phil was interviewing some young man who'd apparently been molested in the orphanage where he'd grown up. He was obviously very traumatized; I wondered how Dr. Phil could parade people like that on national television and still sleep at night. Dr. Phil brought out a surprise guest, some girl who the boy had known growing up. They both cried. Another girl from the same place was in the audience, and she kept disappearing (not literally, she was just sneaking off). After she did this a few times. Dr. Phil went up to her to confront her about it. He made her out to be some kind of villain which I couldn't quite understand.

----------


## Toledous

Ok so I had another WILD last night, and I sat down to watch TV for a minute. 

The Simpsons was on which I found odd because I haven't watched the show in years, all the characters seemed really fat except for Bart, and his name wasn't Bart it was Brad Pitt for some reason heh. 

I changed the channel and The Simpsons were on again except this time it was the "feminine" like boy eating an ice cream cone. I changed the channel again but I can't remember what was on after that I think it was an odd version of Lost though. Anywho, was wierd.

----------


## Creation X

OK!
now this dream after I wrote it down it I was like..woah.
anyway, here's what happened.
I was sitting in my front yard, when my dog started to bark.
I looked over and there was this huge evil bunny.(lol)
I ran at it and it ran away into the woods behind my house, and I fell into it's hole.
I tripped and started free falling 20 feet, and slammed on the ground.
I got up, brushed the dirt off my face and started running down what looked to be a coal mine. I ran down as far as I could go, Just kept going and going.
something distracted me from behind (forgot what) and I looked back, and as soon as I did I tripped and fell into outer space. I saw the rabbit again eating earth.
then I woke up heavily breathing with sweat running down my face.
it was weird o.O

----------


## McLoone

The basic one was kinda trippy for me, my TV was basicly a mirror, except I was the mirror image, it was all delayed. So the 'self' I was watching would move, then I'd move, but I felt as if I was doing it myself. Pretty weird lol.

----------


## Caradon

I completed the basic task for May while I was on vacation. Since the month is over I won't post the whole dream. It wasn't too exciting anyway.

I became Lucid while climbing a tree. And while trying to decide what to do with my Lucidity I remembered the basic task. So I took a bite out of the nearest tree branch. I chewed it up and swallowed some of it. But it tasted so awful I spit the rest out. 

That dream tree tasted far worse than any real tree ever could I think.  ::lol::

----------


## AniaFaery

i managed the basic task last night without even trying...the dream was pretty long so if you don't care about the rest of it, skip to the bit in blue...this snippet was taken from my dream journal which is why it appears to start at random...

_aaaaaahhhh...lucidity at last...i've noticed that alot of my dreams involve people who are in places they shouldn't be, so i've started looking for such things as dreamsigns...this one was a gentleman who i fired about a month ago and haven't seen since...in the dream we were travelling together...i don't remember where we were going, but we were flying...initially we rode to the airport together and had some trouble finding a place to park...the parking deck and facade of the airport was the same as Charlotte/Douglas Int'l in Charlotte, NC which i'm very familiar with because my mom worked there for years before moving elsewhere...once we found a place to park, we got a shopping cart (cuz that's what you do at airports right?) and in the shopping cart was a smoke bomb like we used to play with as kids only much bigger...

it was at this point i became lucid because E (the former coworker) decided to throw the smoke bomb in his car...i don't know why...but it was such an absurd thing for him to do and then the absurdity of me travelling with him struck me and i thought, "i'm very obviously dreaming."...while i was having this epiphany, E threw the smoke bomb into the car and i held my nose to avoid the smoke...seeing as how i could still breathe, i figured that was all the RC i needed and then i just went with it...the whole time i was living in lucid land, i was also vaguely aware of my bedroom and my cats roaming around on the bed...

walking into the airport i noted that the facade had changed and was no longer CLT...it was an airport that i've been to before but i couldn't actually place it and it was suddenly night time even tho moments before it had been bright daylight...we went thru the doors of the airport and as we were checking our bags there was a gentleman complaining to security that his smoke bomb had been stolen and he was angry...he showed them a picture of E's car with smoke pouring out of it and told them that he wanted to know who owned that car because whoever it was had stolen his smoke bomb...i shrugged it off and then the dream cut to actually being on the airplane...it was a puddle jumper or a small jet...it had two seats on either side of the aisles...i was sitting on the right side in the aisle seat and don't know the girl who was sitting next to me...E was sitting behind me at the beginning and at some point moved to the aisle seat across from me...the flight attendant gave us a choice of what we wanted to watch...one of the choices was Shrek The 3rd...the other was some police drama-type television show but it was from the 80s and i don't remember the name of it...Shrek won because of a young child in the back...

the lights in the cabin dimmed and the movie started...i don't remember much of shrek, just seeing the Shrek character on the screen in sort of a holding pattern...apparently the kid fell asleep and E decided he wanted to watch the police drama...i leaned my seat back and instead of moving 5 inches like they normally do, my seat and the seat next to me laid back into a completely flat futon type waterbed...i snuggled up and the television show came on...it was very obviously filmed in the 80s...it had that quality to the picture where it's kind of washed out...like the colors arean't very vivid...the only image that i remember seeing on the screen is an office with a man sitting behind a desk and an older woman standing off to the left arguing with another man who's standing in front of the desk...instinctively i know that it's a police drama and i think "oooh, i like this show..." and then "oh! i should play attention, this is a lucid task!" at which point i get completely distracted by the fact that i'm laying on a waterbed futon thing with a woman that i don't know...so i started bouncing on the waterbed and seeing if i can pop her off the other side...she's either a super heavy sleeper or she's dead because she's not waking up...

and then i woke up...and started giggling about the fact that i was trying to pop some random woman off the waterbed....it struck me funny..._

----------


## vortex716

I have to work at night so around between 5 to 7.30 I was getting some rest.

I was standing on the top of a building looking towrds another building and concentrating on the air conditioning that was there. after a few seconds the image became more amore clear at a point that i became so realistic that I was afraid that i'm gonna fall off the bulding and get killed. I got scared and tried to get off the building, suddenly I found myself on the ground floor. 

I went to my cousin's house and after a few seconds I became lucid spontaniously, I ran inside the house from room to room still not believing that I'm lucid. I performed a few checks to see how really is a lucid can be compared to reality by looking at myself and see if my body is seen through my eyes excactly as I see it in real life, allthough the dream was maybe 50&#37;-60% lucid and the vividness was not that sharp I could see my body as real life, it was amazing. 

after I checked myself I went to the leaving room and then I remmembered about the basic task so I watched T.V. the channel was channel 2 on israeli tv, at first for a few seconds there was only the logo showing of the channel and nothing happened so I wished something cool will be on tv and a commercial for the Israeli "American idol" was on. I saw the judges on an airplane. one f the camera man showed the tatto that he has on hes ass of a bus company. all of the people on the airplane acted in a very stupied way. after a while the commercial ended and another commercial started, I wasn't at the mood to watch so I went to the kitchen to try and fly off the window but the dream faded and I waked up.

----------


## Cn

> That dream tree tasted far worse than any real tree ever could I think.



Since you do like to munch on a tree here and there, correct?  ::shock::

----------


## Fenghuang

*My vivid Lucid dream:-*
I moved into an apartment in Tokyo that backed onto a wooded hillside, the apartment was filled with Fed-x boxes (I guess my stuff?), there were cracks in the roof from earthquakes and at that made me think at the time that the dream was going to become a disaster story (it didn't).
Out the back of the house an old lady was showing her grandchildren what mushrooms to pick in the wood, I wanted her to help me find some _"Special Mushrooms"_ :Boggle:  but new I would have to wait for her to finish with the grandchildren.
I decided that while I waited I would go see how the pigs were doing in the pigpen in the corner of the yard (which looked like a giant aviary) but realized I didn't know how to tell if a pig was unwell so I went and asked a few people who happened to be walking around in my backyard, they told me that if the pig was sweating and pale around the ears it was unwell (?).

I went back inside the pen but one of the pigs had given birth, however it looked like a cartoon pig and was laid on its back and the babies were like spiders with a pigs head and they were living inside the pig like a nest, gaining entry through its belly button. The pig was rejecting its young by scratching at it's belly button driving them out but when I looked down into the belly button the pig was hollow and the lower back was cracked open like plastic from where the young had forced their way in (so messed up!). I was then distracted by the bees we kept in the pen that were becoming quite numerous so I left and went back into the flat.

_>>>Some fuzz happened at this point so I can't remember what exactly happened to get to the next point<<<
_
I was in a room in the corner of my flat that was quite spacious and had tables and chairs with two vending machines just like a cafeteria. The tables were covered in supermarket bags and empty bottles and there were three other people stood around having a drink. I brought myself a drink from the vending machine but accidentally got it mixed up with another guys drink and was embarrassed so said I would get a new drink I went to the vending machine kneeled down, clapped my hands together and slapped both palms to the front of the machine (like on Fullmetal Alchemist) and all the contents fell into the recovery draw at the bottom. 

_>>>This is the point I realized that I was asleep and became lucid due to the fullmetal alchemist move being a suggestion by someone on this forum<<<_

Then I thought _"Why am I wasting time getting fake drinks from an imaginary vending machine? I can do whatever I want!"_ at this point the vending machine was a wall and the room was no longer a cafeteria I thought oh the task of the month that I havent done and turned my head Left to find a big old TV and  very dirty, ragged, red leather sofa and chair. The TV switched on by itself and the film _"The science of sleep"_ was on even though I havent seen it yet. The screen then flickered and random images some happy, some sad some disturbing flickered before my eyes and this was interlaced with a symbol of a round orange eye with a diagonally slit pupil and moving images a _"The ring"_ Girl coming out from behind peoples bedsteads and slitting their throats and her coming closer to me until she was right up to the screen which turned off. 
I was very uncomfortable at this point as I knew that the ring girl was coming for me, I knew that I was dreaming and I knew I could wake up but I didn't want to waste a good lucid. I then made up a false memory of something written on this forum about the eye and the girl, so I set about finding information so that I could workout how to fight back.

I quickly worked out that my mum knew about this girl (for some weird reason) and after much coaxing I managed to get her to tell me.
So basically this girl was an evil dream entity that was taking the form of the girl to scare me and was slowly gaining access to me by drawing me into the place between awake and asleep so that she could take me into the dream world physically. 
As I was being told this I was sat on the sofa in the living room of my old house I turned around and there was long black hair hanging over the back of the sofa so I stood up and backed away but there was hair under the sofa as well. I knew she was coming for me so I thought to defend myself and I thought _"What is the best defense...I know Turrets!"_ so I summoned small missile turrets in the corners of the room, and covered the walls in tiny gun turrets and the floor in small fighter jets.

The girl then appeared at the far side of the room and all my defenses activated but they weren't hurting her so I was thinking "oh no!" but then I thought _"wait Im in control she can't beat me anyway"_ and I pulled the knife she had out of her hand and threw it away. What I hadn't seen was that she had a glass of what looked like water in her other hand which she threw at me, at 1st I thought it was acid but the realized it had made a weird hole in the ground like the floor had become liquid. she pushed me back and I fell in and started to rot like a corpse but I managed to climb out and pull her with me and when she came back out she started to die like I had so she died and I tested if she was dead by stretching her face out so she looked like a poorly drawn Manga character (she didnt get up) So I won! (YAY :boogie: ) and then I woke up.

That wasn't the end of my lucid dreams either but i can't be bothered with the one about falling out with the dream world government and the one about being a superhero finding out what it's like to do the wrong thing.





> Origionally posted by Vortes716
> _First time basic task completed_



Awesomeness ::breakitdown::  :woohoo:  ::muffin::  ::rainbow::   ::drink::   :Party:  :lock:

----------


## Caradon

> Since you do like to munch on a tree here and there, correct?



Lol, I can't remember if I ever chewed on a tree branch before or not. But it's just wood after all. I know it wouldn't taste as bad as all that.

Maybe I'll have to go do it and find out.  :smiley: 

Thanks for giving me the wings by the way. (If that wasn't a mistake.) I wasn't expecting to get credit for that one, since I wasn't able to post it on time.

----------


## AURON

Seriously,

It was a quick DEILD...I found myself in my bed, and I got out.....and everything reset, and I was back in my bed.  I thought about how everything in my room looked, and how i was going to get out of bed, and tried it again.  I got out of my bed again...quickly, and just before I was going to leave the room i thought about the task of the month.  I looked at the tv, and it looked like it was a HD tv because of the width, but it still had the depth of a normal tv.  I turned it on, and saw people with green uniforms and hospital masks on.  Apparently I was watching an episode of MASH.  And the screen kept flickering like when a monitor or tv is shown through a video camera.  I changed the channel and it had some Mexican soap opera.  Things kinda switched from me watching the tv to me being there....but my body wasn't present....and thats all i remember.

----------


## Cn

Is it allowed to summon a rabbit, or do you have do find it?

----------


## ninja9578

You can summon one.

----------


## AURON

half way through the dream i found myself lucid at a place that turned into my side yard.  I thought about the advance task of the month as i walked to the road.  Two turtles popped up before I saw a rabbit.  Finally it appeared and went into the ditch and underneath a walkway...I followed it into the hole and saw that the area had a sharp right turn instead of leading to the other side of the driveway.  At that corner.  There was this metallic square with detachable pieces  and behind each piece that i removed it gave a clue to where and how I would use it.  I had the feeling that I played this game before and I knew where to put the pieces at.  I got out of the ditch and realized my house had an extended connection.  I heard a phone ringing and thought that may be coming from reality, and I'll probably be waking up soon.  I rushed over to the extension and jumped through the window.  The pieces disappeared as they shattered, and I landed in a kitchen.  My childs grandmother was there cooking chicken for my daughter, and I wanted to try a piece before I woke up...it burned my finger a little, but tasted good.....

----------


## AURON

and yes....this is the first month i've completed both tasks of the month  ::banana::   My overall dream recall has been crap over this year, but my ability to get lucid and do tasks of the months really surprises me.

----------


## Punk Candy

It actually is the first LD ive had and it was because of this task!  ::banana:: 

I had a dream where i was watching T.V in a blue room, i was sitting in a soft red couch while eating brownies, in the T.V there was a Harry Potter movie playing but cant tell wich, and my friend was sitting next to me.Then my friend started to faint,and out of nowhere in seconds she was inside the TV telling me to join her and i vanished into nothing, everything was white and silent, until colors started to apear in front of me , lots of lines, like a stand by channel on TV. and then i fell into nothing all could see at the bottom of my feat was grass, and i said to my self i must be dreaming!this is where my LD begins so i screamed "i dont wanna crash!" and i landed softly in the ground and woke up.... ::banana:: 
THANKS FOR GIVING ME AN LD!!!!!  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  :woohoo: :bravo:

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Do you want to know what would be a good LT next month???  Go on Dream Views and see whats up!  :tongue2:

----------


## punkstar

haha i like that task. searchin dreamviews in a dream....  im excited to try these tasks tonight...  i bet ill get lucid, and think of the advanced task, summon a bunny up, and then lose my lucidity following the cute little bunny around... hahaha just a guess.

----------


## ninja9578

Just a reminder: This isn't the place to discuss what next months task is, this is.

----------


## Clairity

> Just a reminder: This isn't the place to discuss what next months task is, this is.



Unfortunately, that forum is only available to those who have done this month's task.  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Yes, you have to complete this month's task before suggestion next months  :tonguewiggle:

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Haha, sorry.  I just had a Brain Blast! and I was on this fourm and it semed appropiate.

----------


## Clairity

Reality_is_a_Dream (and anyone else), you could always send ideas for the next month's tasks to one who has completed this month's task. I know I wouldn't mind submitting someone else's idea and I just put yours in as follows:

Here is a another task that was suggested:





> Do you want to know what would be a good LT next month??? Go on Dream Views and see whats up!

----------


## Cn

I think I did it! I'll edit this post later after school when I have time to write it down. Do you need to watch it for a while or can you just look at it for like 5 seconds then go away? (A TV)

----------


## gamefreakzach

I managed to do the basic task the other night, but I couldnt do the advanced one.

I was at the eiffel tower for some reason, it was light out, but night only cofee shop was open, i checked my watch and It was randomly changing numbers eraticly. I became lucid and went in.

Inside was a T.V and I rememberd the task and started watching. first was some movie in a foriegn language, next was the super mario bros. super show theme song then I woke up...

----------


## ninja9578

> I think I did it! I'll edit this post later after school when I have time to write it down. Do you need to watch it for a while or can you just look at it for like 5 seconds then go away? (A TV)



That's good enough, but you do need to post your dream  :smiley: 





> I managed to do the basic task the other night, but I couldnt do the advanced one.
> 
> I was at the eiffel tower for some reason, it was light out, but night only cofee shop was open, i checked my watch and It was randomly changing numbers eraticly. I became lucid and went in.
> 
> Inside was a T.V and I rememberd the task and started watching. first was some movie in a foriegn language, next was the super mario bros. super show theme song then I woke up...



Super Mario Bros?  That's a little weird  :tongue2:

----------


## gamefreakzach

> That's good enough, but you do need to post your dream 
> 
> 
> Super Mario Bros?  That's a little weird



*looks at username*

yeah... not for me, no...
 ::microwave::   I'll think of anything to do when I'm bored...

----------


## Cn

Okay well it wouldn't let me edit that post so here was my mini-lucid-fragment with a TV in it.

Blue - Lucid task part

Me and my friend were smoking behind our highschool when two cops came in. This is when I turned lucid. I flew off, and I felt the dream fading. I was doing everything I could to stay in the dream. It started getting darker and darker, it looked kind of what it would look like when you invert the colors on a picture. So I'm floating about 20 feet off the ground (maybe more) and I could see the cops below me, I could see my school (Which was oddly mishapen) And a cop car parked in the front, sirens blaring and both doors wide open. (I played too much GTA 4) I flew off, I ended up in a busy city, much different then where I really live. I saw a huge TV which must have been 10 feet by 10 feet on the top of a tall building. On the TV was someone flying. It was me, except I looked much older. I floated there for a while watching the screen, and the dream snapped out. I just woke up in my bed with intense vibrations.

----------


## Sgeo

I got the Basic Task, even though I thought at the time I didn't. It was one of those lucids where you think "How the F--- did I not get lucid sooner"


*Spoiler* for _Sgeo's Dream_: 



So I am using the laptop, which my dad hid in RL. I think to myself "If he catches me using it, then this is a dream, because in reality, it's hidden and I can't really be using it. [I often dream about my dad catching me using the locked computer]. So he catches me, and I go lucid. It seems like the dream is occuring behind my eyelids, but it clears up. I try to summon a TV, but it fails. I go to the bedroom with the TV, and try to turn on the TV magically. That fails. So I walk to the TV and turn it on. The remote is blander than RL, and so is the cable box, which didn't have a tape the first time I looked, but did later. So I push the tape in. It's a tutorial about using the TV which comes on a screen. For some reason, it's harassing another (female) program on the tape. I didn't see it, but somehow that was happening.

----------


## Tara

I sort of had a WILD (I think I quickly lost consciousness during the transition) this morning and at one point when I was fully lucid, I saw a TV and remembered one of the tasks. I walked over to the TV and there was some show about zombies, but they were dwarf zombies. Then it became real and there was one running towards me. I screamed, "DEAD!" and then pointed at the zombie and he fell to the ground. I did that to all of the ones that were coming after me and eventually lost lucidity and the scene changed.
Strange indeed.

----------


## ninja9578

Here's mine... finally!

... I looked around for a TV and thought I saw one, but it turned out to be a clock.  The clock was big and black and the numbers were green.  The number 01:00 was on it.  I found a television in the next room.  It was on and there was a knob on the right side of the image halfway dow, along with two knobs on the set itself.  

I turned the one on the image and it flickered and changed to a brown image of what appeared to be an elephant.  I adjusted the knob until I could see that there was an elephant standing in front of a door.  I wondered if it was the door to the apartment that I was in, but I woke up before I could check.

----------


## iadr

Hey, congratulations ninja! ::banana:: 

Here's mine...finally.
*
Parking Garage - Changing TV  Channels  6/15/08*
I find myself in a parking garage with several floors in it when I remember a lucid task I want to complete of changing the channels on a TV to see what comes on. After I concentrate on manifesting a TV, I see a small 12 inch color TV sitting up high out of my reach with something like a movie playing on it. As I concentrate on changing the channels with my mind the channel changes to one with a couple of black guys, who appear to be doing either a newscast or a sports show. I then concentrate on changing the channel to a football game and am then find myself watching a football game.

When 3 or 4 young guys walk up to me and ask me what I am doing, I show them how I am able to change the channel on the TV just by concentrating on changing the channel. They try this themselves and are successful at changing the channel. Two of them then get into an argument as they each want to watch a different channel. Back and forth they go changing the channel, first one changing it to what he wants to watch, and then the other changing it to what he wants to watch. Although it is quite funny watching them change the channel back and forth so fast, I regret having shown them how to do this. 

I then concentrate on another task I had wanted to complete of finding my body and reentering it, but I appear to not be out of my body at this point, because concentrating on finding my body just makes me aware that I am laying in my bed sleeping. I think about recording this lucid, but before I get a change I find myself in another lucid.

----------


## lord_cliff_turtle

Yay, first lucid in a while. 

I WBTB and find myself in a field/music festival. I'm not sure how long it lasted but whilst driving back I realise I'm dreaming and fade the car out of 'existence' in favor of flying.
First thing I do is try and find my friends I was in the field with. I start accelerating towards where I know they are and get sucked into another dream. This one's at a house with them all in.
Then I notice a TV and I watch it.

It's a trailer for a movie called "Carrie" with a blond woman and the actor Sam Niell. She's traveling in time but can't control it (kinda like heroes) and Sam Niel is after her (he's some kind of Bad Guy). One scene I particularly remember is of Future Her in a closet with Past Her reaching in for a coat, so Future Her (wanting to preserve the timeline) picks a coat and puts it in Past Her's groping hands before they can see each other. The rest was trailer-ish flashes of action and adventure etc making you want to see the movie.

----------


## ninja9578

Sam Neil the Shakespeare actor?  That would be funny to see  ::D:

----------


## DreamingGhost

I am laying in bed when I feel what I think to be SP slowly creep up my left side. I start to panic but then tell my self it is ok because it is just my starting to fall asleep and I want this. Little did I know I was already asleep and this was just my body trying to trick my again.

As the SP starts to get worse and I lost all feeling in my left side as the rest of my body is starting to feel numb I force myself to move off the bed any way I can. I soon get off the bed and walk into the kitchen. As I am walking to the kitchen however, I am trying to do a nose plug RC only to have my now swollen and huge lips get in the way. Once in the kitchen I look at the clocks and see them change. This reinforces the knowing that I am dreaming and I become happy. As I am standing there trying to think of some task to do I remember the TotmB and become even more happy I am in my house.

As I am walking from the kitchen to the living room I look over at my computer. On the screen I see that a move is playing, I pause to watch a little of it. On the screen I see a robot that looks like the one from the Simpson's that Homer becomes for Bart. It is in a research lab type room and just smashing away at everything. The camera zooms in on the far wall that is all glass to show the scientists standing and watching their creation destroy their lab. I remember shaking my head and snickering at how stupid they were to just stand by and watch as the thing destroyed their lab.

Knowing this robot smash movie on my computer would not be enough to complete the task I turn my attion to the TV. On the TV I see a news reporter standing on a hill over looking some type of plant/mill where police activity is happening. While the reporter is saying something the camera man does a great zoom job into the plant to the cop cars and the cops standing in a circle. One man is shouting to the other point at one man then pointing in a direction. As I am trying to considerate on the TV and what is happening in the news cast Hubby is talking to me. He is upset saying that 'They' (I am not sure who they were) did not split the atom right or even down the center for that matter and because of this stupidity on their part they were going to destroy the world. Then he started to go on about how the right way was to split the atom and other chemicals were needed to get the job done properly. I try to tell him that I do not care just now as I am trying to watch the news. However he continues on. Shortly after this I slip into a FA.

Something I want to add My hubby does not know anything about atoms. He is a computer tech who is the head of the IT department at the company he works at. I do know know anything about them either lol. I wanted to so bad to remember what was fully said but because of a set of 3 Fas after this dream it has faded lol.

D.G. ::jester::

----------


## Wildman

Well, I had a 10-hour plane ride to take and I was pretty tired. I didn't think I'd have any dream recall because I usually don't when I take the plane, but I managed to have an LD during the ride and do the basic task! Here's the excerpt from my DJ:

"I'm in a building, and I step into a large room which apparently is a basketball court. I see the San Antonio Spurs getting ready to play, and take a seat on their bench. I briefly see Tim Duncan. After that, I walk off, and start realizing I'm dreaming (however, my level of awareness wasn't 100&#37;, it was still pretty foggy at times).  I see a girl, and think about trying some sex. First, I think to myself that I'll try and see if I can alter her appearance by willing it. I focus, and see her eye color change, I think to a sort of bright orange and then maybe blue. It was really cool. I also manage to transform a guy into a girl by looking away and then back like I usually do for other stuff. 

After that, I decide that rather than risk ending the dream too quickly with sex, I'll try something else. I remember the lucid task, and see a small flatscreen TV in the room, although I don't remember if I created it or if it was already there. I turn it on, and there's that show Batman Beyond (I think that's what it's called?) they used to have a couple years back, where Bruce Wayne is old and there's a new batman. I'm a bit annoyed, because I hated that show. Anyways, on the TV I see the old Bruce Wayne ranting to the new batman about experience and stuff like that. The dream ends shortly after."

----------


## Hukif

Ah... I can try even if I'm new right? If so I got the hard task instead of the easy one <.< Why? Because... here is the story:

Well, I was in that city wich seemed desert at the top, so I went to seek for the rabit in a nearby park, after waiting for some mins, it finally appeared, apparently it was stealing food from the desert city, so I went chasing it for some time until it got to hide in its hole, then I was like "How I'm supposed to enter there? Its 15 cm tall and I'm 1.65 m..." so I had to do a little trick and made myself small enough to enter, it was a short hole tough, after the first 2 meters I fell into an underground city and nearly died because of people trying to step in me -.-
Anyway, I was still in the chase of the bunny, so I just got to my normal size and teleported to where the bunny, finally got it! (I didn't got to remember if the task were caught it after entering the hole or only chase it until the hole) So I took the bunny and was attemping to get in the other city, but I got arrested because the size change... then I went to see that "police-kind" guy who was yelling at me, tough I wasn't paying attention to him, I only wanted the bunny back, but then I saw it, a TV and remembered about the other task, so I asked them to let me take it, obviusly the answer was "no" <.< So I had to make my tricks and teleport again, I took the bunny, again, and were attempting to escape but first I took one of those small TVs to watch, after some other mins of running I found a girl who took me to the other city, I was grateful and gave her some diamonds and food, and asked her were could I find some electricity to see the TV, she said "Here? There is none, the closest is like... 8km from here, to that direction!" So I just gave up and woke up <.<

----------


## Funnel

I was looking for rabbit holes in my LD last night.  I found a small one, so I started digging to make it bigger and I found a bunch of worms, so I stopped.  I'm guessing that doesn't count lol.

----------


## AlexLou

Failed the advanced a few times:  
I started trying yesterday but I couldn't imagine myself in an appropriate scene.  While asleep I wondered if I was at the right part of sleep to be trying it; maybe it was too soon after I fell asleep?  Today I first tried to imagine a squirrel and failed, but I came back to the task later in the same dream and decided that it was supposed to be a rabbit.  I managed to imagine a flickering, insubstantial rabbit on a city street.  It went down a storm drain.  I was somewhere up in the air without a body.  I went straight down into the storm drain head-first and everything went black.  I hadn't read the task since the beginning of the month so I guess I forgot that I had to follow the rabbit once in the hole and I thought I'd completed the task.

*But in between advanced task attempts today I easily did the basic:* 
After giving up on the squirrel I found myself in an unfamiliar living room.  My two nieces were there laying on the carpet.  I sat down with them and picked up the remote.  I've been trying to give more credibility to DCs lately, so I asked them if there was anything they wanted to watch.  I don't think I got any direct answer out of them so I just pointed the remote (which looked exactly like my dad's remote) and hit the power button at the top, deciding to just go with whatever came on.  I laughed when I looked up at the TV.  It was thin and modern and looked like the same model that my dad has (some HD Sony with a plastic stand) but it was enormous, covering an entire wall of the room.  It went all the way up to the celling and was far too wide to be wide-screen.  As for the programming: I could tell by the logo in the lower right that it was National Geographic Channel.  It seemed to be some boring documentary about how some non-commercial pilot avoided dying in a plane crash.  It seemed to me like something my boyfriend would turn on while using his laptop then forget about.  The narrator sounded like almost every narrator you hear and had that serious tone that they use for those kind of shows when they're trying to convey the danger of the situation.  Except I noticed the narrator make up a word, kinda like a Bushism (I made a note to myself to remember the word, but I guess I dreamed too long afterwards).  Throughout the rest of my dream I noticed TV noise in the background and payed attention to it.  I wondered if someone was actually watching TV nearby so that I could hear it where I was sleeping.

----------


## Slade

Woot!  I did the basic task and I may have completed the advanced one too, just tell me what you guys think.

BASIC
Just after entering SP, I woke up in my bed.  I have a TV right in front of where I was sleeping, so I shook myself out of my paralysis and popped on the TV.  I found myself watching the news and it was a story about this moth going extinct.  It showed it's population density over an area of land that didn't look familiar.  After being bored, I flipped the channel to a dance show.  However, this was a weird dance show.  They had their legs and arms blurred out so that the viewers at home couldn't copy their dance moves.  It was really weird.  I remember the music sounding familiar, but I couldn't remember exactly what it was when I woke up. 

ADVANCED
Okay, here's what happened.  I was walking down a walking path (LDing at the time) and I thought this would be the perfect time to try the advanced task. Over the short incline I walked up, I spotted a rabbit right outside a little hole.  Thinking there would be no way I could fit in, I tried imagining it bigger and it worked.  The rabbit quickly jumped in and I followed.  However, there wasn't cotton candy at the bottom of this hole.  Instead I jumped inside of a cage, and I was imprisoned by the rabbits.  Before I woke up, all I remember seeing is a bunch of other cages and this poacher looking guy.  I got the impression that the rabbits were working with this man in catching people, although, I'm not entirely sure what it was all about...

----------


## Iamerik

I completed the basic task last night.

My history teacher was telling me I was banned from school for jumping off something... It was really weird and made no sense at all, so it didn't take long for me to become lucid. After becoming lucid, I just started to explore...

_I am walking along a road, when I suddenly see a large open tent. I go inside and see a group of people watching tv, but it was off. Remembering the lucid task, I turned it on. It then showed (with sound and everything) the end of the song Plug in Baby by Muse, live at Wembley Stadium: I was watching the HAARP DVD. After watching, I left the room._

The part that I heard and saw was 3.48-4.20 from this (Only with a little better audio quality, as it was on the DVD). It sounded pretty much like it was supposed to sound, though the riff from 4.12 to 4.16 was messed up.

----------


## Robot_Butler

As soon as I remembered the TV task of the month, I spontaneously found myself watching one of those crazy Japanese gladiator obstacle course shows.  There was a team of men and women, dressed in skin tight orange/yellow swirled body suits, trying to tackle some challenge on a horizontal bar.  The men were hanging from either end of the bar by their hands, and had their feet held out horizontally and locked together at the ankles.  Each of the women then had to climb through the square  formed by their bodies and the bar.  They were having a hard time, laughing hysterically at getting tangled into a huge mess.  The announcer was speaking in Japanese, obviously making jokes.  There were wacky sound effects and a laugh track playing. 

My girlfriend and I were watching this on an old school wood cabinet television.  My girlfriend reached right through the TV screen, and lifted up one of the girl's bikini tops.  I realized that the people were actually wearing bikinis and speedos, but had their skin painted in acrylic body paint.  I reached in the TV screen also, and started playing with one of the girl's breasts while my girlfriend played with the other.  It was as if we had stopped time in the show.  Everyone else was frozen like mannequins.  The Japanese girl was getting real into it, and she and my girlfriend started making out.  I was still fondling her pretty obscenely, and at some point I realized she had three nipples.  It was like her left breast had another smaller breast growing off of it.  It was hard to tell through the body paint.  Weird.

I got a little weirded out by her mutated triple breast, and suddenly smelled somethiing burning.  I turned away from the TV, and found myself in the kitchen of my mother's old house. The TV was on the counter, still showing the scene with my girlfriend and the Japanese girl.  There was a tray of food under the broiler that smelled like it was burning.  I quickly opened the oven, and slid out a tray of really thick bacon with sliced zucchini and squash.  I thought it was stupid to cook this all together, because the bacon was going to be undercooked while the squash would burn.  I used my fingers to flip each piece of food over individually.  I was surprised that I could feel my fingers burning even though it was a dream. 

I slid the tray back in the oven, and turned around. I was startled by the one of the orange painted contestants from the show now standing in the corner of the kitchen.  I started making out with her, but woke up before I got too far.

----------


## Clouded

Well, I've tried to finish the advanced task three times this week, and my last attempt was pretty close, so here's my experience for you to judge:

I realized I was lucid rather slowly at first. I was in a classroom at my school and my former English teacher was assigning us some dull assignment I had no intention of doing. I remember telling him "I don't have to listen to you, I'm dreaming." That was what really clued me in (Wait, that's right! I'm dreaming!) since aperantly I realize I'm lucid on some level without actually thinking about it. It was kinda weird...
       Anyhow, I remembered that I had to follow a rabbit down it's hole, and I knew I had to do it quickly before I lost lucidity (A problem of mine) so I glanced over to the peron sitting next to me (It was a girl I know from school, but I can't remember her name) hoping she would have a rabbit on her shirt. Sadly, it was a polar bear. Luckily enough, the DC noticed my plight and held up her bag for me to see- as it turned out, it had the playboy bunny logo on it. I figured it was close enough, so I told the purse something along the lines of "I've got to follow you down your hole, so, could you please show me where it is?" or something similar. It immidiately jumped from the girl's hands and started hopping out of the classroom-the sight of which made me laugh even in a dream state.
       I followed it down the hallway until I came to another room and saw the purse cavorting around a young man's feet. (Somehow I made the connection that he was one of my classmate's older brothers)

       I think I lost lucidity almost completely right about here;
He asked me what I wanted and I handed him an essay written on lined paper, telling him I wanted him to look it over. He declined("No, it's hopeless") and I followed him out the door, asking him if he pleeeeease would help me. He eventually gave in, and my dream seemed to return to it's original plotline.
       He lead me downstairs into the boy's locker room (down the rabbit hole at last?) where he told me to wait before disapearing into the back. (I think he had to go to the bathroom XD) Eventually I noticed Disney's Tinkerbell laying quite listlessly on a desk/bench thing not far away, so I went over and asked her what was wrong. I can't remember the entire convoluted story she told me (Something about how she used to rule Christmas before I overthrew her, thinking she was someone else. Yeah, I didn't get it either.) but she told me I needed to find a specific image/sticker of her holding something that looked like a heart shaped cherry (or maybe it was a sugar-plum. I couldn't really tell by looking at at it) for her powers to return, or she'd die. I spent the last portion of my dream looking for the image on google and woke up rather dissatisfied by my dream's ending.
I think I'll draw the picture she wanted, then go see her again the next time I'm lucid so I can give it to her. I'd hate to think I killed her out of neglect. :/

Yeah, that's my story. Probably the most impressionistic interpretation of this task the world has ever seen- but does it count as a sucess or not?

----------


## PRo

:smiley: ,
I dream from cinema and tv, but I doesn't become lucid. All what I remember was that the dream was reallllly long ::D: .

First I was in a cinema. Their was one man, which talks every second with a fat woman. First she was angry, then she talk with the man. The other people show the film on the screen.

Then focus the dream on a woman, which do gymnastics with a white rope. In few second their was many peoples with white ropes do gymnastics. The woman was in the middle of them. After a while she begun to sleep. Now she lays in a hole of a wand. She slide a little and it's seem, that she fall a abysm (10m).

New scene.
The cinema is a great private room. The man from beginning babbles again every second to the house owner. He seens a little nerved. Again the people in the room doesn't noting the babbler.

PRo

----------


## ninja9578

I'll count your Clouded, going down stairs I guess would be avery liberal interpretation of down a rabbit hole.  And PRo, you have to do the task lucidly  :tongue2:

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

Well the tv was on in my first Lucid Dream actually (OBE really) when I used the WILD technique and to tell you the truth, family guy was on, lol. I didn't want the TV on so I turned it off but there were still images of 'agents' from the matrix on it (?).

----------


## one3rd

I got pretty lucky with this task.

I was wandering around post with some people in my unit, when we passed by a TV that was turned on.  I stopped dead, and they were a few steps away when the noticed I was being left behind.  They turned around and said, "Let's go.  Hurry up."
Becoming lucid, I said, "I can't.  I have to watch TV."
One of them said, "Why?"
I said, "I don't remember."
Another one said, "There's nothing on that TV.  It's only for Arabic."
I said, "Cool.  I studied Arabic in college.  This is perfect."
I went up to the TV and turned the volume up.  It was Al-Jazeera, which I used to watch a lot when I was studying, but haven't seen in a long time.  There was a sports report on World Cup matches with highlights from the games.  There was one of a goal Iran scored on France.  And one of a pentalty kick of Iraq vs. Italy.  It was said that both Iran and Iraq won their matches and were set to face each other, but the game was on hold because both teams wanted to wear blue uniform and neither would budge on the issue.  The anchor asked the sports reported who he though would win, and the reported said he hoped they would both forfit because he's Sudanese.  That logic didn't make any sense to be, but I thought it was funny.  I turned off the TV and discovered that all my friends had ditched me.

----------


## seeker28

Finally did the Basic Task!  I did it in a really long dream, so I'll only tell the part that counts.

An Evil Professor who wanted to force me to teach the whole world how to fly was chasing me through a hilly neighborhood.  It was winter and night.  He had some people drive their car off of a jump at me, to try to knock me out of the air.  Instead they hit a kid.  I helped the kid up out of the snow and asked him if I could hide with him someplace.  He lead me to his house.

Inside it was decorated for Christmas.  His whole extended family was there.  I apologized for my intrusion to his mom, but his grandpa kept asking me what I wanted.

*I noticed in the corner was a small TV set.  They had it turned on. It was some old, black-and-white Christmas special.  I watched it for a little while.  It was some kind of cross of "The Aadam's Family" and "It's a Wonderful Life."*  It didn't make any sense.  I woke up just as the Evil Professor barged into their living room.

----------


## PRo

ninja9578,
I anticipated as much.

In the private room, when I notes that the people watching tv, I feel my head move to the right, where the tv stands on a regal. I look at the tv, but I see only movements -> that was the change, but I missed it  :Sad: .

I'll try it again  :smiley: 


Welcome to my dreams
PRo

----------


## Dizko

*Basic Task Completed
*

Yes! Finally.

This one has taken the longest since i joined DV. I thought it was going to be my first uncompleted task of the month. Here it is:

_
20/06/08 - TV Adventures_

I had many, many dreams this night. Very vivid, and a couple lucid. They all kind of blurred into eachother which is why i'm putting them all together. At one point i flew the best i have ever flown. The highest and most real experience of flight in a dream. After that i had a false awakening, during which i was completly lucid and realised that my room wasn't exactly my room. I then decided to stop for a second - It's been a while since i've had a decent lucid dream, i wanted to check if theres anything i want to accomplish. Then i remembered the task of the month. 

I say remembered, really i knew it all along. My head was so clear, and sleep was so shallow that my brain was quite alert and sharp. I saw a television that wasn't on. I turned it on and all i could see was a black screen with the description of the current program at the bottom, the little description that comes up as the channel loads. It said, "Popeye and Friends" - or something like that. It took a while for the picture to come on, which worried me for a second. 

When it did come on, I saw Popeye, the big guy that is his enemy, and a rabbit. The three of them were walking on water in a sort of proud, cartoon style prance. I decided to jump into the TV, and when i did i was looking up stream, standing behind a small chipmunk which was running up the hill via the stream - Popeye was nowhere to be seen. =P

After that, the dream faded into a third part, and i was in my backgarden. I wanted to try the advanced task. I looked for a rabbit but there wasn't one, (there was a rabbit following popeye just a few minutes ago, co-incidence?), however there were a lot of rabbit-related objects around. I felt the dream start to slip away. I tried to bring one of the rabbit ornaments stuck on the wall to life. Wasn't working. Okay forget that, i thought. I tried to go to mars instead, for the task of the year. I looked at the sky and flew. I imagined the sky turning black as i went into space, it didn't. I looked down - I was 2ft off the ground, dream ended. Haha.

----------


## skywatcher

I found myself in the lobby of a very bizarre police station.  I did a RC and became lucid.  After talking to some DCs and looking around a bit, I remembered the task and asked someone for a TV.  It was turned off so I pointed at the TV and willed it to turn on which seemed to impress the DCs standing there.  ::D:   The show on TV showed a caveman on top of a mountain.  He threw a spear into the chest of a doll who had bright red hair.  Out of the chest of the doll came hundreds of arrows that rained down on thousands of marching soldiers below.  They were marching on an enormous flat piece of land that was actually floating in the sky with clouds underneath.  Then the dream faded away.

----------


## seeker28

> I found myself in the lobby of a very bizarre police station.  I did a RC and became lucid.  After talking to some DCs and looking around a bit, I remembered the task and asked someone for a TV.  It was turned off so I pointed at the TV and willed it to turn on which seemed to impress the DCs standing there.   The show on TV showed a caveman on top of a mountain.  He threw a spear into the chest of a doll who had bright red hair.  Out of the chest of the doll came hundreds of arrows that rained down on thousands of marching soldiers below.  They were marching on an enormous flat piece of land that was actually floating in the sky with clouds underneath.  Then the dream faded away.



That is awesome!

----------


## Toledous

So I did the advanced task last night, at least I feel I did. 

I had a DILD, became aware that I was dreaming after I had literally crapped my pants in my dream. I flew out of the bathroom window and the only that that popped into my head was "What was the advanced task of the month?" I couldn't remember if it was june or july, but I had decided that it must have been to chase the rabbit down the hole. 

So I expected a rabbit to be behind me, and I turned around and there was a rabbit. 

But it popped up like bugs bunny does, it made the tunnel I could see then it popped up, it was a cartooney rabbit, but not bugs bunny. 

It went back down its hole but for some reason I was scared to go after it. 

I stuck my head down the hole and pryed it open some more and inside was a cigarette butt, which I found odd because when I used to smoke I never did it at my dads house, which is where I was in the dream. 

There were also cardboard box-like material all around to. like the entire hole was made out of a lot of cardboard boxes that were mended together somehow...anyways, that was my dream.

----------


## DQ5

So I had had lucid dreams the night before last and the night before that, I was so intent I could just feel that I was going to have a lucid dream last night and what-da-ya-know I did. I only checked what the task of the month was at the begining of June then completely forgot about it. Anyways...
  I had WBTB then found myself lucid.I was lucid having my own fun, flying around doing all that stuff, some creeping woman had been following me I don't know why. But I was flying and then from out of nowhere I remembered the task of the month so I yelled it out for no reason "I have to watch TV!" Then I was in my houase sitting on the sofa in front of the TV. The creepy woman was sitting on the other couch. But I turned on the TV and I'm like what am I watching? It was an animated movie, and what-da-ya-know I was watching Shrek 2. So flipped the channel and the weather was on. The forcast for today showed heavy, fat, snow. I looked out the window and it was snowing. Then they showed the forcast for the week but instead of weather conditions they were showing celebrities I had never heard of. Then I figured that was good and I ran off to have some more of my own fun.

----------


## ninja9578

Yay, another advanced task done.  There haven't been many this month  :Sad:

----------


## Jimmehboi

The rabbit hole one is amazing! I'm definitely going to try that, it's gna be like alice in wonderland  ::shock:: 

but... what the HELL is that picture supposed to be?  :tongue2:  I'm not getting it at all.

Cheers,
Jim

----------


## ninja9578

It's Alice and her cat looking in the hole from Walt Disney's version.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I did the TV task again last night.  I was flipping through channels, but the only thing on was the movie Shark Boy and Lava Girl.  The timing was off, so every channel showed a different scene in the movie.  Most of the scenes were completely made up, but one or two were actually from the movie.  I remember the scene where there was a shark bite taken out of the cookie.

I watched this movie a month ago.  It was terrible, and I thought I had totally forgot about it.  I guess this means I didn't completely waste 1-1/2 hours of my life.  The movie is still in my brain somewhere connected to lucid dreaming.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

> I did the TV task again last night.  I was flipping through channels, but the only thing on was the movie Shark Boy and Lava Girl.  The timing was off, so every channel showed a different scene in the movie.  Most of the scenes were completely made up, but one or two were actually from the movie.  I remember the scene where there was a shark bite taken out of the cookie.
> 
> I watched this movie a month ago.  It was terrible, and I thought I had totally forgot about it.  I guess this means I didn't completely waste 1-1/2 hours of my life.  The movie is still in my brain somewhere connected to lucid dreaming.



lol, that movie sucks. But isn't it all about dreaming?  It is all factually wrong, too.

----------


## seeker28

I hope my sleeping brain remembers to do the rabbit-hole task!  I've been excited about it all month, but for some reason can't seem to get it into my subconscious!

But, hey, if I don't get it done this month I can always do it next month for fun.

----------


## seeker28

Last night in a dream I did the advanced task.  But I'm not sure if it counts because I woke up just as I dove down the rabbit hole.

I was having a chain of repeated lucid dreams.  In all of them I was in a desert with a woman and a baby.  This time a dragon flew overhead.  It was odd -- morphing shape and changing color.  I thought this was a perfect time to try for the advanced TOTM.  I forced the dragon to turn into a bunny.  It was a little white bunny with red eyes.  It ran away from me and down a hole.  I could feel that I was about to wake up, so I chased it, sort of running and flying at once and dove down the hole after it as fast as I could.  As I went down the hole (it was dark, with roots sticking from the walls) I woke up.

Did this count?  Please?? I has a cookie...

----------


## ninja9578

*sniffs*
*takes seeker28's cookie*
*tosses back golden wings*

----------


## PRo

:smiley:  Dreamers,
here my next try to dream the basic task. I'm lucid, but I remember only the task TV. I don't find a TV.

Look also the start from the dream, where I ride a bicycle with rabbit ears (Advanced task).


*Here the dream:*
I ride in a mountain landscape on a road to the top. On the right side is an abyss. 

I ride on a bicycle, whose front wheel jiggle. By the time the jiggle will worse. The driver is changing, takes the form of rabbit ears. Then, when I was at the top of the mountain am almost there, disintegrates the bicycle in many headsize green balls, then dissolve. Only a light tire stays left. I take the tire and draw it by hand, until I reach the driveway form a big farmyard.

Here I have the realization from the task of finding a dream TV. 
With the realization I awake in the dream. The environment is clarity and sharpness, even distant details can be clearly recognized. My posture is aimed at the same time I feel much more aware and more present. 

I look quiet the area, then I walk in the yard with the goal of find a TV. 
I see a door first, but then concerns that I just go there. What a different idea of the thoughts games from the Realti&#228;t out dealing with this topic. 

I run on, see a stable door. Look, if there is a TV seems somewhat unlikely (TV in the stable?). I decide for myself go to the door and turn me. 

What starts the dream to destabilize. 
I remember the anchoring technology. Find however, no clear detail, but a short memory pictures, which I do not connect. 

Then I wake in the WL-body, remind me of the emergency plan DEILD and search a reminder detail that  take me back in the dream. First again many unlclear memory pictures, then a clear detail. The picture is spreading, I am zoom to the picture, but I can not get into the picture and finally I feel to lose the connection to the dream.


PRo

2xWILD (2xWBTB), 4xDILD (1xWBTB)  ::banana::

----------


## AlexLou

Since it's the end of the month I decided that I'd better do the advanced task.  I intentionally WILDed and had a really strange and long dream.  For the rest of it refer to my DJ.  Through most of it I actually knew that I was asleep but didn't know that I was dreaming.  But for the rabbit part I created the dream so I knew it was a dream:

Imagining a rabbit is really hard for me and as a result the brown rabbit was very inconsistent: anytime I saw it it would disappear repeatedly, only reappearing with some intense effort on my part. The rabbit goes down it's hole which has a vertically oriented entry in a mound of dirt. I change into a squirrel (something I decided upon before I fell asleep) and follow it. I can see the rabbit's rump ahead of me taking up the entire tunnel and blocking me from viewing what's ahead as my tiny paws flash below, me propelling me forward. At some point I loose sight of the rabbit and everything gets dark, and pretty soon I feel like I'm falling. I land in a perfectly circular cavern below and I'm human again. For some reason I think that this is a fairy den (Legend of Zelda style?) and although I'm standing on a barren patch of dirt in the middle, there are flowers of many different colors encircling me. I'm not sure, but I think that I'm probably supposed to catch the rabbit for the task so I walk into the flowers and reach down to pull the rabbit out by it's white tail. I'm not sure that I actually saw the rabbit when I pulled it out, it's more like I imagined seeing it . . . I know that doesn't make any sense, but it was like I had a vision of what I wanted to do and imagined how it would be and then when I did it I didn't actually see the rabbit. But the rabbit was a really unstable forced imagining anyway . . .

----------


## AlexLou

Wow Seeker, looks like you induced the dream by posting about wanting to have it.

----------


## Twoshadows

I seem to have waited for the last minute again to try to get these done. I believe I got the first one done. But I'm not sure about the advanced because there wasn't actually a rabbit that I followed. But it feels good to have tried. I was thinking I had missed out on this set of Tasks.

Starting from the lucid moment:




But I suddenly remember that I really should be trying some *Lucid Tasks*. I remember thinking for a moment, trying to remember what they were. I then flew into the other room which was a kitchen. There is a *TV set* on the counter. It's on and I start watching it. Then it hits me, "This is it! I need to remember this." I sat there watching and trying to remember all the details. But all I remember at this point is that it was some kind of *News Talk Show*. There were three people discussing the subject, which I believe was "problems youth have in today's society". Two of them were women and one was a man. The only one I remember any detail on was one of the women who was young, beautiful and black. She had long hair that was braided into hundreds of little braids.

After watching the TV as long as I felt necessary, I flew outside. I started looking for holes on the ground. I couldn't remember at first what it was that I was looking for but I knew it had to do with holes. Then I remembered--I was supposed to go into a rabbit hole. The ground below me was covered in little holes that were big enough for little mice or gophers. I didn't think any of them would work. 

Then I looked over into the neighbor's yard, and under their apricot tree was a *large hole*. It looked *big enough for a rabbit*. The hole was divided into two sections. One had a long roll of chicken wire going down into it. I didn't think that I could fit in the center of that roll. So I chose to try the other hole. It was more open. I saw that it went directly under the tree and through to the other side. I dove down inside. I could see roots from the apricot tree poking out into the hole. I had a camera with me and started taking pictures of the inside of the hole. For some reason I thought that I could document the experience better by doing that.

I went all the way through the hole and back out the other side. I then wanted to document the experience one step further. I pulled out a notebook and started sketching the tree. 


At some point here I lost lucidity.

----------


## Nathan-kun

I did the basic task! I know that doesn't sound too impressive but I'm a rookie. After all, it was probably only my fourth LD. I'm surprised I remembered to do it.

Well I was having a dream that was kind of boring and for some reason was based off an anime story. I was a sort of substitute one of the characters. I ended up becoming lucid, maybe because I knew I was already trying to control the story. Once I was lucid everything changed so the scenario was just me at my school, which was empty for some reason. I just walked up and down the hallways and tried to do weird stuff, like melt through the floor to the floor below. (This was sort of successful, except I ended up in a different room on the same floor.)

I'll go ahead and cut to the task part, since not much else happened in the dream anyway.Toward the end of the dream, I somehow remembered to do the TV thing while in the dining area of my school, which for some reason in real life has flat screen TV's. I walked up to one and watched the program. It was just like some documentary I had seen the previous night about the making of katanas, except there was some random white person standing in the middle of the picture, perhaps to explain what was going on. He looked weird and out of place because everyone else on the TV were japanese people making swords. He kind of reminded me of a news reporter. I decided to talk to him through the TV without leaving the school's lunchroom. I said to him, "You know, this is a dream, right?" He stared at me through the TV and said, "No, it isn't." And then everything went dark and the dream ended.

So, there you have it. I didn't realize that I would be having so many LD's that week. I'll shamefully admit that I wasn't doing dream recall exercises or anything, because I felt I wasn't ready to try them yet. But it seems that my dreams are ready and have jumped the gun, so I might reconsider.

----------


## gemmy

I am totally going to try the tv one tonight, cus the rabbit..yeah i dont see many rabbits in my dreams. Hope i remember it!

----------


## Robot_Butler

Wow, everyone comes through with great dreams at the last minute.  I never managed to do the rabbit task.  I'm a little disappointed, because it sounds like people had some cool experiences with it.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

You seem to have the badge

----------


## Robot_Butler

Interesting.  I didn't even see that.  Well thank god I drew attention to it and embarrassed myself.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

lol it's cool, you are a dream guide.  You can do anything!  I like your avy, by the way.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Thanks, it is an old M.U.S.C.L.E. figure, if you remember those.  My girlfriend bought me a ton of them for Christmas a couple years ago.  What a great gift!

----------


## Twoshadows

Looks like I waited for the very last minute on this one.

*A nap LD.

*It started with me walking down the street (N.N.) I suddenly felt really tired so I climbed onto a truck that they were using to do road work and went to sleep.

I "awoke" to find that they were loading all the trucks onto bigger trucks to haul away. I was so embarrassed to be caught sleeping on their equipment. I slowly got up and snuck away even though I knew they were watching.

I walked toward the edge of town. Suddenly I had this floating thing with me. I have had these floating things with me before in dreams. Usually I wrap both of my arms around them and let it carry me up into the air.

This time I decided to do a handstand on it. This one was shaped like a bar about 18 inches long. I found it quite easy to do a handstand. It reminded me of how it feels to do handstands under water.

So while gripping on to it upside down I let it take me off the edge and out over the desert. I then had fun for a moment playing with the land below--first making it appear close, then making it appear very far, like I was way up in the sky.

Doing this, suddenly made me lucid.

I thought again about the *Tasks*. I knew I had this one last chance to find a rabbit. I didn't think it could be too hard. I hadalways had pretty good luck looking for things to appear, then finding them.

I was then in a backyard. I looked around. I saw a place that used to be a flowerbed against the garage. There in the dirt I saw some fluff. I went closer and saw that it was *two bunnies*. They were both quite small. One was tan and the other a mottled grey. 

I picked up the grey one. It was incredibly soft. I don't think I have ever felt anything as soft as that bunny in my whole life. I held it close to my face and rubbed my lips and cheeks against it.

I then looked around for *holes*. I saw some really tiny ones that looked about wide enough for me to stick my little finger in. I then decided to take control and just make one big enough.

At that thought it was a lot bigger. The entrance was filled with what looked like dryer lint. I started pulling large quantities of this out. When it was finally cleared I, still holding the bunny, went in. I felt that as long as I had the bunny with me that should count as "following" it.

I followed the tunnel for a couple yards, then it opened out. I could see that I had crawled into the crawl space under that garage.

I set the rabbit down and looked around. There wasn't much here. But I did see a box near one wall. I was curious. I opened the *box* and to my delight found that it was full of fossils--the *little fish fossils*. I knew that this box had been left by the previous owners, and that now I could have them (I must have been less lucid when I thought this). I pulled out fossil after fossil and and started laying them down on the ground so I could see the fish. Some were broken, but some were in really nice shape. I then decided to just grab the box and take it out with me, and that I would look at the rest when I got out.

----------


## ninja9578

Sorry, was busy.

Yay for Twoshadows!  ::banana::  and everyone else.

 :Oops:   *Takes away Robot_Butler's gold wings and replaces them with silver*  :tongue2:

----------


## Nathan-kun

I don't understand... I haven't done these before. Do I get a wing thing? Or is it too late? From my timezone there is about an hour before July.  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Aw crap, I forgot that July starts in an hour.  You might get your wings for a few hours, it depends on when an admin shows up since I can't give them out personally.

----------


## Nathan-kun

Oh, thanks for replying. It's no problem really. It was just for fun.  ::banana:: 
Besides, it probably won't matter because I will soon go to bed.  :bedtime:

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

lol just a tad late.. Which timezone do we go by? Its July 1st here, 2.24 AM (East Cost, AMERIKA)

----------


## Afterglow

Had two lucids this month where there was a TV but I didn't look at it in either dream.

I was about to in the second one but I woke up, oh well too late now seeings as it's July, I'll have to attempt the new ones when they come out.

----------


## ninja9578

The new tasks don't go up at midnight unless I'm awake  :tongue2: 

 :lock:

----------

